# Apple event - 9th Sept - Live: iPhone 6, iWatch, iOS8, more?



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

So the hype has reached galactic proportions and the tech press are wetting themselves with excitement. Apple is live blogging (a new thing for them) and you can watch the live video stream here.

Any predictions other than what people think they already know? Be interesting to see just how many 'new' things Apple launch that Android has had for the last 2-4 years...

Thoughts? Reactions? Tea making impressions?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2014)

It will change everything, definitely.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It will change everything, definitely.



It'll be a revolution of insanely great magical proportions! Etc.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2014)

I'd go to the pub if I had any money.

Not to watch this, obviously, just to go to the pub.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not one of these "no laptops in the pub harrumph" types but I do think somebody watching a live stream of an Apple event in the pub should face some sort of sanction.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 9, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> you can watch the live video stream here.



Sorry, your browser doesn’t support our live video stream.

Twats.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

There's a good blow by blow live coverage here: http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/09/iphone-6-iwatch-event-live/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

It's already the top trend on Twitter (UK). Massive hype.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 9, 2014)

http://live.twit.tv is doing live coverage with their usual irreverent commentary


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Sorry, your browser doesn’t support our live video stream.
> 
> Twats.



You're not missing much the feed has just gone down!


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

lol @ feed debacle.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 9, 2014)

oh dear Chinese?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah wtf was that all about?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow they didn't' do numbers or any finesse with announcing iPhone 6, just straight in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 plus


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 9, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Sorry, your browser doesn’t support our live video stream.
> 
> Twats.


It's deliberate... it's to make fanbois feel a bit special and wanted.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> It's deliberate... it's to make fanbois feel a bit special and wanted.



Or in this case, the demonstrate Apples inability to stream an event properly without frequent pauses, audio dropouts back to music, and simultaneous english and chinese commentary


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

10:12 am1334x750, 326ppi. 1920x1080, 401ppi.
10:11 am4.7", 5.5" displays
10:11 amIon-strengthened glass, improved polarizer, photo aligned IPS liquid crystal, ultra thin backlight."
10:11 am"They are new in every way."
10:10 amCalled "Retina HD" display.
10:10 amPower button on the right side.
10:10 am"I hope you'll agree that they're the best phones you've ever seen."
10:10 amThe iPhone 6, and iPhone 6 Plus
10:10 am"Glass front, curves around the side to meet seamlessly with the aluminum back."


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2014)

iPhone 6 Plus....5.5 inches.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> iPhone 6 Plus....5.5 inches.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2014)

You can watch it using VLC on a PC...

Media > Open Stream

http://p.events-delivery.apple.com....fpvkjnfvpijhabdfvpijbadfv09/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like the 5.5" works like a er mini iPad mini:


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm liking the look of the 6 plus, looks like a good compromise between the iPad mini and phone which is what I want. Not that I've seen much of it yet, the stream is shite


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

iMessage looks a bit nice now too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm liking the look of the 6 plus, looks like a good compromise between the iPad mini and phone which is what I want. Not that I've seen much of it yet, the stream is shite



I'm not a fan of big phones and if I got this I'd have to seriously consider whether to keep my full size iPad...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

They've royally screwed the live video...terrible work. It just came back but you could hear the Chinese translation audio over it...


----------



## salem (Sep 9, 2014)

No stream here either - what fuckwits.

The box below says 

*Welcome to the stage, Super Evil Megacorp.*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2014)

Power button the side, urgh.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2014)

Battery life?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

salem said:


> No stream here either - what fuckwits.
> 
> The box below says
> 
> *Welcome to the stage, Super Evil Megacorp.*



It's back but with Chinese translation audio, really fucking annoying.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like they've improved the battery though


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2014)

Tommy's scarf.


----------



## salem (Sep 9, 2014)

On that lack of browser compatibility, when my iPad was stolen on a train I was really fucked off to find out that the whole find my device thing wouldn't run on my android browser and only had apps for iOS. Basically meant the small chance I had to find it was gone because of their stupid tribalism.

I didn't bother replacing it with another one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Battery life?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Yay some bright spark has worked out how to turn off the sub audio channels!


----------



## salem (Sep 9, 2014)

Very impressive battery times tbf


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 9, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks like the 5.5" works like a er mini iPad mini:


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 9, 2014)

woo, they've finally caught up with various Android manufacturers with screen size, um, yeah! 

*high fives no-one*

Have they announced xcode 6 yet?  I'm just hoping that that doesn't majorly break app automation testing using instruments...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

salem said:


> Very impressive battery times tbf



Yeah nice compared to my 5S but not sure how it compares to similar sized Android phones...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

They're charging through both the iPhone and iOS8 segments at some speed. Guess they really want to spend a lot of time with iWatch?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

128gigs on an iPhone? Yes please.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

So...they're keeping the 5C as their low end iPhone then...?






And on to the new wallet/ payment thing...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2014)

This is the interesting bit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

I think they might have slightly exaggerated on how long it takes to pay for something by card


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I think they might have slightly exaggerated on how long it takes to pay for something by card



That and the fact, as I understand it, that in the USA there is far less of the chip & pin stuff going on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I think they might have slightly exaggerated on how long it takes to pay for something by card



Innit because no one stores their cards on places like Amazon etc for one click purchases!


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This is the interesting bit.



Not if you are outside the USA for now.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

And now for the iCockRing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

It's a watch.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

Intimate ways to connect and communicate from your wrist


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept...li-us-8f5d9cd5-753d-4551-8a03-8c64fee9020a-vi


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmm, strap is nice. square face is fail.

Definitely the right idea to have kids versions in there. The adult versions aren't going to sell well, IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Circles!


----------



## pesh (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>


Columbo always did love his mac...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

wtf with all these lies on their innovations? They didn't invent any of that shit.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Hmm, strap is nice. square face is fail.
> 
> Definitely the right idea to have kids versions in there. The adult versions aren't going to sell well, IMO.



Too early to tell, just as with the original iPad.

Its going to come down to user experience and genuinely useful applications as much as the chunky physicals of it.

Although they haven't mentioned it yet, I expect battery life will be a bit crap too.

So far the one thing I love is the use of the traditional watch knob (don't know its proper name) as a controller.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

You can scroll and zoom using the dial on the side


----------



## pesh (Sep 9, 2014)

So what was in the massive cube they built?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

Digital crown reminds me of the Android scroll wheel.

RIP scroll wheel and QWERTY keyboards


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2014)

pesh said:


> So what was in the massive cube they built?


Jony Ive.


----------



## pesh (Sep 9, 2014)

Is there an unboxing video?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2014)

Will be interested to see how it develops. I don't want one, yet.

But then I didn't want the iPad when it first came out either...


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

salem said:


> Very impressive battery times tbf


Almost all phone manufacturers come out with impressive battery times. Trouble is that the almost always all fade away sharpish once you start using the thing.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

Jony Ive talks like Heston Blumenthal (and with the same grandiose claims) but he has a rhythm like Jeremy Clarkson. I don't like it.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Power button the side, urgh.


That's what comes with larger phones.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

"iPhone required"?

Absolute fail, right there.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

elbows said:


> That and the fact, as I understand it, that in the USA there is far less of the chip & pin stuff going on.


In the US they're years behind Europe. It's not unusual to actual sign a bit of paper when you use a credit card.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> You can scroll and zoom using the dial on the side



That was a little predictable tbh.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

It has to be said that the watch does look shit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That was a little predictable tbh.


I was being slightly facetious 

Looks like it has some nice features though, but I don't think it'll be for me.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

That quick replies thing is cool.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

They've changed everything with these new 4.7" and 5.5" screens! Such innovation!


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That was a little predictable tbh.



Did anybody predict it and do any other smart watches do it? I genuinely don't know as there were so many silly iWatch rumours that I've not paid too much attention till today.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

elbows said:


> And now for the iCockRing



Using taptic feedback I can stimulate my groin using other peoples heartbeat. The world has truly changed.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

tbf, it does a decent amount of stuff for a watch. The best one I've seen yet.

But the concept of smart watches is still fail, IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I was being slightly facetious
> 
> Looks like it has some nice features though, but I don't think it'll be for me.



I still don't see the point of a watch...


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

Why the fuck would you want to share your heart beat with anyone?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Why the fuck would you want to share your heart beat with anyone?


"hey bb, wat u wearing?"
"short skert, no knikkaz"
"omgzzz" *sends heartbeat*


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> "hey bb, wat u wearing?"
> "short skert, no knikkaz"
> "omgzzz" *sends heartbeat*


In that case, TAKE MY MONEY APPLE!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I still don't see the point of a watch...


I guess it might be handy to see notifications without having to get your phone out. Plus there's the fitness stuff.

I suspect it won't justify the cost though.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Why the fuck would you want to share your heart beat with anyone?



Young (or old) lovers whose cheese prevention circuits are disabled.

Or new possibilities for obsessing over loved ones with heart conditions.


----------



## salem (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Why the fuck would you want to share your heart beat with anyone?


It's romantic!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> It has to be said that the watch does look shit.



Looks like something out of a Lucky Bag


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Why the fuck would you want to share your heart beat with anyone?


DWP phone interviews


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

Starting from $349. No thanks


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

elbows said:


> Or new possibilities for obsessing over loved ones with heart conditions.


Great idea for an app there, but with the sick, not loved ones.

edit: misread your comment. Of course loved ones who are sick too


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Great idea for an app there, but with the sick, not loved ones.


It's a terrible idea. OMG his heartbeat has sped up!!! OMG it's stopped!!!! 
Or he's just taken the watch off.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Great idea for an app there, but with the sick, not loved ones.
> 
> edit: misread your comment. Of course loved ones who are sick too



They went on about healthcare a lot when they announced the healthbook iOS 8 stuff earlier this year, including sharing data with doctors, hospitals etc. Very US-centric in terms of partners.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Great idea for an app there, but with the sick, not loved ones.
> 
> edit: misread your comment. Of course loved ones who are sick too



Grandad's shagging again...


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

Bono alert.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

U2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

U2? Jeeze...they could at least play actually live...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

U2 and Coldplay.

Apple is cool as fuck


----------



## peterkro (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok I'm sold,I'll steal or borrow to get an Apple Watch,with the fitness app I'll be storming up mountains and leaving Contador in my wake.

Arf.

By the way no model for lefties,for that reason I'm out.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

"the advancement of the human race"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Great idea for an app there, but with the sick, not loved ones.
> 
> edit: misread your comment. Of course loved ones who are sick too



Ah yeah...remote monitoring after a by pass by your doctor...I get it now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> U2 and Coldplay.
> 
> Apple is cool as fuck


We'll also hear the sound of Steve Jobs spinning in his grave in a minute


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> We'll also hear the sound of Steve Jobs spinning in his grave in a minute


Would it sound...






revolutionary?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure there must be a more cost effective and efficient method of monitoring a heart patient than an Apple watch.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Christ this is overscripted painful shite.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 9, 2014)

We'll pay our taxes 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> We'll pay our taxes 5 4 3 2 1



Well at least there's brand synergy there between U2 and Apple...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Christ this is overscripted painful shite.


It's turning into a bit of a circle jerk now 

I'd just like to see the UK prices for the phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> It's turning into a bit of a circle jerk now
> 
> I'd just like to see the UK prices for the phone.



Probably just a dollar for pound conversion...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Probably just a dollar for pound conversion...



I doubt that, since the US prices quoted were the upfront cost when on a 2 year contract stateside. We don't typically pay the same upfront, and many people go for contracts that further erodes or eradicates the upfront cost.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 60855 View attachment 60856



Seems about right for non-contract iPhones, always been well pricey when purchased outright.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



They all look about as good as each other...still not sold.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They all look about as good as each other...still not sold.


The Moto looks miles better, but the iPhone looks better 'quality', if that makes sense.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> The Moto looks miles better, but the iPhone looks better 'quality', if that makes sense.



Think they look about as good as each other. That moto one is fat!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2014)

elbows said:


> Seems about right for non-contract iPhones, always been well pricey when purchased outright.


The total cost usually works out about the same when you add the initial cost and monthly payments for a contract.

I'll see what EE are offering first.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The total cost usually works out about the same when you add the initial cost and monthly payments for a contract.
> 
> I'll see what EE are offering first.



Yeah I didn't mean to suggest that contract was better value, just that those prices you posted seem well in agreement with past outright pricing in the uk.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 9, 2014)

There's no escaping the fact that that's one ugly looking watch.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> There's no escaping the fact that that's one ugly looking watch.



This, along with finding enough truly compelling uses, is the main barrier wearable computing in general has to jump.

Whether its glasses or watches, there is ample evidence that various parts of the hardware jigsaw, despite having come a long way, have not evolved enough yet to create devices truly fit for mass market adoption. But there has been massive pressure to get on with it anyway, indicating there is some kind of market.

That Apple have worked no miracles here doesn't surprise me at all. When it comes to smart watches, if the category survives then I expect it to be some time yet before Apple and others can truly deliver the sort of form and style that will really win over more people. And when it comes to battery life, I couldn't put a timescale on how long we'll be waiting to match some expectations. But it could be a very long wait that ends up being tackled more on the expectations and 'peoples routines' front than actual notable improvements in battery life.

I suspect that Apple will have enough of a market for these to keep the product category alive long enough to get some nicer hardware and a lot of experimentation by app developers as to what is bloody useful over the next few years. But I also expect there to be quite some turbulence in the meantime due to the likely overblown expectations of investors/the markets etc. And no end of people who think this device is crap or looks crap.

Personally I'll get one if, as a developer, I actually come up with an app idea that excites me. Nothing has sprung to mind so far, though I do have a bit of a mental block in general these days in terms of  app ideas.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2014)

So nothing new or exciting on the iPhone front then?


----------



## Chz (Sep 9, 2014)

New, sure. Exciting? Well, if you were a die-hard iOS fan who desperately wanted a larger screen then sure. Otherwise...

I mean, man. That watch is *ugly*. The Motorola one might be useless, but at least it's reasonably attractive.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> So nothing new or exciting on the iPhone front then?



Some people have wanted a larger iPhone for several years, and pretty much everything about the phone was leaked in recent weeks.

So nothing excited me in terms of being news, but I am happy that I can return to the iPhone having been stuck waiting for a larger one for longer than I care to remember. I was pretty sure I was going to go for the 4.7 inch version but I suppose I shall have to give some thought to the larger one just in case it makes sense for me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2014)

Other than screen size, are the phone specs the same?


----------



## Chz (Sep 9, 2014)

They're more powerful, but it's not as big a jump as in recent years and a lot of the extra oomph goes towards rendering a higher screen resolution.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2014)

Chz said:


> They're more powerful, but it's not as big a jump as in recent years and a lot of the extra oomph goes towards rendering a higher screen resolution.


I meant between the 6 and the 6 plus.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

What a monstrously over-hyped anti-climax that was.

Two minor size upgrades that mirror what's been happening on Android for years, and a ghastly watch that appears to have a useless 12 hour battery life if and when it finally appears some time next year.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

And here is the saddest piece of fanboy drivel you'll read about the launch: 
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/09/apple-just-won-ces-2015/


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah, by new and exciting I meant other than basic improvements in specs.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> What a monstrously over-hyped anti-climax that was.



I cannot begin to imagine that it was an anticlimax for you, since you didn't expect anything different going in really did you?

On the broader anti-climax front, only the looks of the watch seems to be a genuine candidate.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Yeah, by new and exciting I meant other than basic improvements in specs.


That's not happened with any phone for years. It won't until somebody puts in a laser. And just imagine what that would do for battery life.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's not happened with any phone for years. It won't until somebody puts in a laser. And just imagine what that would do for battery life.


the last iphone had a fingerprint thing, didn't it?
and siri and google voice.
and the year before that phones started having wireless charging, and NFC.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> the last iphone had a fingerprint thing, didn't it?
> and siri and google voice.
> and the year before that phones started having wireless charging, and NFC.


I don't really count those as new and exciting. NFC is a bust and the rest are meh. They're just trying to paper over the fact that phone capabilities have peaked - the ultimate example being Samsung's risible barometer stuff.

Siri was great marketing and culturally highly influential, I'll say that, but in practice it wasn't actually a very useful feature, even when it got better.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> the last iphone had a fingerprint thing, didn't it?
> and siri and google voice.
> and the year before that phones started having wireless charging, and NFC.



The problem with any of these incremental changes and additions comes from what baggage people choose to attach to the word innovation, and what features actually matter to them. None of the conversations we have here over the years that involve arguments about what counts as innovative go anywhere, and it was even quite possible for people to see very little innovation in the original iPhone, despite the fact that it changed the game at the time. 

On this basis it might be more sensible for me to completely give up on the term innovation, and split it all into specific features some people give a shit about, how the package feels as a whole, and the very rare game changing stuff. We aren't getting the latter with smartphones any time soon and haven't for years.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh, and I'd like to add that I don't actually _mind_ that, it's not a criticism of phone companies except in terms of a general criticism of consumerism. I'm sure there's a word for it, but the phone market is much more based on individualising new products, compared to, say, MacBooks and iPads, where they don't bother with version numbers, just release a slightly better one every now and then.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2014)

elbows said:


> On this basis it might be more sensible for me to completely give up on the term innovation, and split it all into specific features some people give a shit about, how the package feels as a whole, and the very rare game changing stuff. We aren't getting the latter with smartphones any time soon and haven't for years.


That sounds entirely reasonable.

It's all ecosystems and UI anyway. The original iPhone was technically highly polished but really not very far away from a Palm with a phone in it, technically (there were some really high tech Palms at the time, I loved them). Where it shone was the stellar UI and the surrounding ecology.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2014)

I didn't use the word innovation, tbf. I just asked if there was anything new on the phone, as the last few years has brought new stuff.

and it seem this years has brought nothing new.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

elbows said:


> I cannot begin to imagine that it was an anticlimax for you, since you didn't expect anything different going in really did you?


Actually, I had very real hopes that the Apple Watch was going to be something really special.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's not happened with any phone for years. It won't until somebody puts in a laser. And just imagine what that would do for battery life.


The LG G3 has a laser AF camera focus


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> The LG G3 has a laser AF camera focus


Eh, won't help me incinerate people standing on the left.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I didn't use the word innovation, tbf. I just asked if there was anything new on the phone, as the last few years has brought new stuff.
> 
> and it seem this years has brought nothing new.


Well, contactless-payments are new to the iPhone. Perhaps their arrival will hasten the adoption by other shops etc. Which can only be good for Android users, too.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Well, contactless-payments are new to the iPhone. Perhaps their arrival will hasten the adoption by other shops etc. Which can only be good for Android users, too.


What was said about it in the thing?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> What was said about it in the thing?


It's called Apple Pay.

1. NFC
2. Take a photo of your credit card and upload to iCloud (megalolz)
3. Wave phone at detector
4. Pay for shit

Watch is Apple Pay enabled, too, so can wave your watch at the machine.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

elbows said:


> Personally I'll get one if, as a developer, I actually come up with an app idea that excites me. Nothing has sprung to mind so far, though I do have a bit of a mental block in general these days in terms of  app ideas.


You like music stuff, right?

Idea#1 - Play music when jogging. Heartbeat increases mean the music goes faster. Or maybe use another sensor if it has one (I guess the phone which is required will have accelerometer etc) to keep the beat of the tune in time with your running.

Idea#2 - Similar to the first, but have the app _generate _music at different speeds or intensities based on heart rate/movement/whatever.

I'd have a play with both of those 

The second one could be a bit like a Tenori-On, so even if the generated shit is really random, the pleasing tones make you feel like you've created something good.


----------



## slainte (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmm this is possibly the worst bit of wank I have ever read.... from the Apple site 
"So excited for the Apple Watch. For centuries, we’ve checked the time by looking at our phones. Having it on your wrist? Genius."

Really what fucking parallel universe are you living in ..so we have phones before...the watch..right..sure and for centuries as well ...I feel cheated with the brick I had in the 90s and fuck all phones except for phone booths etc. for ages...

I think the term Plonker comes to mind


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You like music stuff, right?
> 
> Idea#1 - Play music when jogging. Heartbeat increases mean the music goes faster. Or maybe use another sensor if it has one (I guess the phone which is required will have accelerometer etc) to keep the beat of the tune in time with your running.
> 
> ...


I have to say that I'm pretty happy just having the selection I've put on playing. But then I don't really treat music as some sort of heartbeat activated fitness commodity. I can't think of anything worse than my music being selected randomly by a watch/phone based on my heart rate. What would be the point of that?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I have to say that I'm pretty happy just having the selection I've put on playing. But then I don't really treat music as some sort of heartbeat activated fitness commodity. I can't think of anything worse than my music being selected randomly by a watch/phone based on my heart rate. What would be the point of that?


The first because the few times I've been running in my life it's annoyed me when my pace hasn't matched the beat of the music I'm listening to.

The second because it's fun.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 9, 2014)

slainte said:


> Hmm this is possibly the worst bit of wank I have ever read.... from the Apple site
> "So excited for the Apple Watch. For centuries, we’ve checked the time by looking at our phones. Having it on your wrist? Genius."


I think it originated as a tongue-in-cheek joke tweet


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 9, 2014)

slainte said:


> Hmm this is possibly the worst bit of wank I have ever read.... from the Apple site
> "So excited for the Apple Watch. For centuries, we’ve checked the time by looking at our phones. Having it on your wrist? Genius."
> 
> Really what fucking parallel universe are you living in ..so we have phones before...the watch..right..sure and for centuries as well ...I feel cheated with the brick I had in the 90s and fuck all phones except for phone booths etc. for ages...
> ...


I think he/she might have had a tongue firmly planted in a cheek  

... Damn... should have read on


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You like music stuff, right?
> 
> Idea#1 - Play music when jogging. Heartbeat increases mean the music goes faster. Or maybe use another sensor if it has one (I guess the phone which is required will have accelerometer etc) to keep the beat of the tune in time with your running.
> 
> ...


There's been heart rate monitors that do that for years now. It would be nice to get it in a phone though. It might even exist as some of the nicer Polar chest straps will work with phones.

I want to know how well the HRM works. The one in the Samsung Live is shit, Apple seem to have thought the process through a lot more than Google/Samsung so far but the delivery is what matters.

Then again we won't know how well it works until 2015 it seems.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

The fantastic news is that the the new paired communication mode on the watch allows one user to connect directly to another for real-time sharing of hand-drawn messages, customized animated smileys and heartbeats.  

I actually think the concept of a smartwatch is a good one, but it seems clear that no one has come to producing something that is going to prove truly useful yet.

Battery life is a huge part of the problem as is the bulky design, and bolting on daft Samsung-esque bells and whistles won't disguise those deficiencies. Give it a year or two though...


----------



## Sunray (Sep 10, 2014)

I said ages ago that phone hardware would homogenise to some basic platform an the release of this phone shows it came and went ages ago too.  All about the software platform. 

I happen to prefer the iOS experience but the cost of these new Apple phones are big and the benefits for all that outlay have shrunk model to model, although I think it would be quite a jump from my iPhone 4, but that still doing a fine job.  Was that the 1st to the top of the hardware curve?

I don't need a watch with all the ergonomic issues that it comes with.  Not being attached to my wrist would be a good start.  A pendant would be a much better idea.  Making things super small is an interesting idea.  That watch is a total irrelevance to most people.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Good comparison piece here: 
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/9/6126953/apple-watch-smartwatch-comparison-android-wear-pebble


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 10, 2014)

The interface is very similar to the one in Android, albeit a bit prettier in those demos. The change watch face and go to apps mode is identical to both (then again how many ways can you interact with a touch screen that small).

Did I miss any mention of wireless charging because that's one major advance that is needed over the clumsy cradle+cable option on the LG and worse version on the Samsung.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

BBC hands-on video here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29134885


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> The interface is very similar to the one in Android, albeit a bit prettier in those demos. The change watch face and go to apps mode is identical to both (then again how many ways can you interact with a touch screen that small).
> 
> Did I miss any mention of wireless charging because that's one major advance that is needed over the clumsy cradle+cable option on the LG and worse version on the Samsung.


The Moto 360 already supports wireless charging, but you've still got to take your watch off every night (if it lasts a long day) and plonk it on the charging device.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> The Moto 360 already supports wireless charging, but you've still got to take your watch off every night (if it lasts a long day) and plonk it on the charging device.


Until it ships it doesn't count 

Even before i needed to I always took my watch off at night, sticking it on a charging pad wouldn't be a big leap. I've even gotten used to tucking mine in at night on it's stupid little cradle.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Until it ships it doesn't count
> 
> Even before i needed to I always took my watch off at night, sticking it on a charging pad wouldn't be a big leap. I've even gotten used to tucking mine in at night on it's stupid little cradle.


Well, yes. The hassle is taking the thing off, and there's not a great deal of difference between slapping it on a charging pad and sticking it on a charger to my eyes.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, yes. The hassle is taking the thing off, and there's not a great deal of difference between slapping it on a charging pad and sticking it on a charger to my eyes.


The former you get used to, the latter keeps pissing you off every time you use it, trust me it is that bad. If you built a little wireless cradle/stand that the watch can just sit in/on then that avoids the fiddly seating of contacts. It also means that you could use other charging points without having to bring along your cradle.


----------



## paolo (Sep 10, 2014)

Any news on whether Jony Ive has been freed yet?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Actually, I had very real hopes that the Apple Watch was going to be something really special.



I thought it would at least aid with time travel ....


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

Chz said:


> They're more powerful, but it's not as big a jump as in recent years and a lot of the extra oomph goes towards rendering a higher screen resolution.


What else more can phones do, though? This is the first year since I started using mobile phones that Ive not upgraded my phone. When we had big leaps in technology (from b&w to colour screen, then the advent of cameras, then touch screens) it seemed worth it, but to me there's not much difference if you wish to upgrade, only small improvements. I kept the phone. Didn't seem worth tying myself into a new contract for something only slightly improved. Even my brother, the app developer uses an iPhone 4 that he bought on eBay. 
I'm not surprised at the bigger screen option, iPhones were looking really weeny and as for the watch, is this because everyone else is getting bored of phones so like good capitalists they're trying to convince us we need something else? And yeah I laughed at the iPad, my partner and I now have one each.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 10, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> What else more can phones do, though? This is the first year since I started using mobile phones that Ive not upgraded my phone. When we had big leaps in technology (from b&w to colour screen, then the advent of cameras, then touch screens) it seemed worth it, but to me there's not much difference if you wish to upgrade, only small improvements. I kept the phone. Didn't seem worth tying myself into a new contract for something only slightly improved. Even my brother, the app developer uses an iPhone 4 that he bought on eBay.
> I'm not surprised at the bigger screen option, iPhones were looking really weeny and as for the watch, is this because everyone else is getting bored of phones so like good capitalists they're trying to convince us we need something else? And yeah I laughed at the iPad, my partner and I now have one each.



Agree with this. I hadn't planned to upgrade this year but it was forced on me by the non removable battery degrading to the point that it was dead by lunch time. 

My new phones very nice, but still... Meh. It doesn't do anything my old one didn't (beyond only needing to be charged at bed time). 


Glad Apple have added NFC though, maybe it'll take off now. I've only been waiting for 4 years to use my phone to pay for something and be able to leave my wallet at home...


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 10, 2014)

So the U2 phone/watch/era has arrived then 











Complete with Masonic symbolism and U2's new album

Can't believe they've not called it Veritgo


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> Agree with this. I hadn't planned to upgrade this year but it was forced on me by the non removable battery degrading to the point that it was dead by lunch time.
> 
> My new phones very nice, but still... Meh. It doesn't do anything my old one didn't (beyond only needing to be charged at bed time).
> 
> ...


I spent my money on a solid state laptop with a higher resolution touch screen, that's where my upgrade money has gone. My Samsung note 1 is a bit crap now, but I do have spare batteries for it and I know I can always root it and probably will. At least the sim only contract is now dirt cheap.


----------



## pesh (Sep 10, 2014)

'hey Bono, i've had a great idea on how you can avoid paying _any _tax on the new album'


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 10, 2014)

What were U2 doing there?

/refuses to read thread


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 10, 2014)

pesh said:


> 'hey Bono, i've had a great idea on how you can avoid paying _any _tax on the new album'


 
Thank you for answering my question before I had asked it


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 10, 2014)

They seem to have dropped the iPod Classic. 
There's still a leftover link on a few pages of the store but they don't go to the actual iPod Classic.

I don't think have anything with the same capacity as the old Classic, but then I guess it's all about clouds and streaming and that these days...


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2014)

To be fair, 128GB of flash is a lot more useful than a 160GB spinning disk. Maybe if they'd updated the Classic to some of the more absurd HD capacities you can get now, it would still have a use. But I'm pretty sure they wanted it dead.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2014)

Chz said:


> To be fair, 128GB of flash is a lot more useful than a 160GB spinning disk.


Please explain this. I think it will be amusing


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2014)

The nanosecond you drop it. And if you've got over 120GB of music, 160 is hardly going to make much difference to you. Most people I know either top out in the low 10s of gigabytes or they're constantly adding new multi-TB hard disks for their collections.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2014)

So not "more useful" then. OK.


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2014)

I would consider shockproof in a mobile device "more useful", personally.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 10, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> They seem to have dropped the iPod Classic..


R.I.P  Always meant to get round to buying one - but what with the cloud and streaming ...


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Are these new Android-sized phones and the watch waterproof?


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Are these new Android-sized phones and the watch waterproof?


Water resistant, not enough to go swimming with. 

One interesting snippet, to authorise payments one enters a four number pin, should the watch lose skin contact for an extended period the pin would require re-entering - that's neat.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Interesting piece in BGR saying how the new iPhone 6 owes its existence to the Galaxy Note and how their website got it totally wrong when the Note launched two years ago ("most useless phone").


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 10, 2014)

Although you have to give Apple credit for copying Samsung's best trick


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Interesting piece in BGR saying how the new iPhone 6 owes its existence to the Galaxy Note and how their website got it totally wrong when the Note launched two years ago ("most useless phone").


How many of us laughed at ipads as well? Would not be without one, now. Have both Note and ipad.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> How many of us laughed at ipads as well?


This is why I'm interested to see how the watch develops...


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> How many of us laughed at ipads as well? Would not be without one, now. Have both Note and ipad.


I think it's a bit different with the watches. A lot of people get the idea (I certainly do) but it's more about the implementation not being quite there.  The iPad form factor was new, but watches have been around for centuries.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't get the idea. And many people don't wear watches anymore do they? The phone does that job. I don't see the point of Google glass either. I will wait and see how/if it takes off. I won't point and laugh this time, have learnt my lesson.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

I think the Apple phablet will be a big hit though, people in my trade (fashion) will lap it up, it will be so useful to them. Some of the famous fashion bloggers already use Notes as iphones are just too small for editing pics for Instagram when you're at runway shows, I expect they'll revert to iphones, now. Also the build quality, whatever you say about Apple, the stuff is strong. The dog is fond of sitting on our ipad 3 and it still works perfectly and has no scratches. My Note, however, looks totally trashed and I can no longer charge it using the cable, have to use a separate battery charger.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> I don't get the idea. And many people don't wear watches anymore do they? The phone does that job. I don't see the point of Google glass either. I will wait and see how/if it takes off. I won't point and laugh this time, have learnt my lesson.


You don't find it a bit odd that you've got your pull your phone our of your pocket every time you want to change track, read a text message, get a direction etc?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't really do that much on the move, have all alerts switched off, don't often listen to music on it, don't use it in public in N17 anyway, would get mugged! I use a £10 phone when I'm away so I can have a break from technology. I just find smartphones so distracting. So the watch is probably not for me.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> You don't find it a bit odd that you've got your pull your phone our of your pocket every time you want to change track, read a text message, get a direction etc?



You don't have to do that for music, there is a control on the headphones.  I don't feel I need a $349 gadget that has all sorts of ergonomic issues, to alleviate the problem as its a trivial issue.  Searching for problems to solve is essentially throwing stuff at a wall and seeing what sticks in the hope you come up with something someone might want.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 10, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


>



Yebbut can you read it in the sunshine?


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 10, 2014)

I think the watch is heading in the right direction, particularly non-intrusive health monitoring but you just know two years from now this particular release will look chunky and rudimentary. However, enough die-hards will buy it to make further development feasible - and what a boost to wearables.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunray said:


> You don't have to do that for music, there is a control on the headphones.  I don't feel I need a $349 gadget that has all sorts of ergonomic issues, to alleviate the problem as its a trivial issue.  Searching for problems to solve is essentially throwing stuff at a wall and seeing what sticks in the hope you come up with something someone might want.


Not all headphones have those controls built in, and I think on some occasions it would still be easier to tap a watch. Being able to see who's calling before you pull your phone out of your pocket/jacket is definitely a neat idea as is being able to read a text quickly. But I don't think Apple have got it right yet (nor have any of the Android watches) and I particularly don't like that fiddly little 'digital crown.'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

I think the basic interface of it looks good, including the crown thingy. They've acknowledges the shortcomings of trying to copy the iOS interface on something so small and come up with a clever alternative. 

What surprises me is the overall look of the thing, it's just not that nice. But then I can't really see how else you could do it and still keep the functionality.

So, yeah, a bit meh so far. As ever, the apps will be the key.


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2014)

I thought the Pebble watch was at least a bit closer to what I'd want. Just text notifications and at least a week of battery life. Though I quite honestly prefer wearing a watch that *never* needs a charge or battery change.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Not all headphones have those controls built in, and I think on some occasions it would still be easier to tap a watch. Being able to see who's calling before you pull your phone out of your pocket/jacket is definitely a neat idea as is being able to read a text quickly. But I don't think Apple have got it right yet (nor have any of the Android watches) and I particularly don't like that fiddly little 'digital crown.'


Yeah, it's a good idea in principle but I don't think it's quite there yet. Give it a couple of generations and hopefully it will evolve into something more usable (same with the Android versions).


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I don't feel I need a $349 gadget that has all sorts of ergonomic issues, to alleviate the problem as its a trivial issue



It's the ultimate first world problem init


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2014)

7 pages already...so who is buying one?


----------



## Sunray (Sep 10, 2014)

I might buy a 4S or a 5 off ebay.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I think the watch is heading in the right direction, particularly non-intrusive health monitoring but you just know two years from now this particular release will look chunky and rudimentary. However, enough die-hards will buy it to make further development feasible - and what a boost to wearables.


When they privatise the NHS -  M15 will take info from it without your knowledge and if you are unhelthy they will increase your health insurance premiums


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> You don't find it a bit odd that you've got your pull your phone our of your pocket every time you want to change track, read a text message, get a direction etc?


How much harder (easier?) is it to take your phone out and look at it than it will be to pull your jacket sleeve up, pull your shirt sleeve up, and reach into your pocket to find a stylus to press those tiny buttons?

Edit... Oops, I forgot... It's an Apple device. Everyone's sleeve will already be pulled up, so the world can see they own an Apple device


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I might buy a 4S or a 5 off ebay.


Yep, some are sitting outside Apple waiting for the release - some are going, 'great! ebay bargains!'


----------



## Winot (Sep 10, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> How much harder (easier?) is it to take your phone out and look at it than it will be to pull your jacket sleeve up, pull your shirt sleeve up, and reach into your pocket to find a stylus to press those tiny buttons?



I can definitely see the attraction of a quick glance at the watch to see incoming texts/emails.  If it can handle maps/gps then it would be great for cycling directions too.  Finally there's the security issue - people will feel safer looking at a watch strapped to their arm than getting out their phone when they've come out of the tube etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

Winot said:


> it would be great for cycling directions too.


Yeah, one buzz for left, two for right etc so you don't even have to look it it. That could be quite handy.


----------



## Winot (Sep 10, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> 7 pages already...so who is buying one?



Yeah will probably sell my 5 to Apple and get a 6.  No interest in the 6plus - the 5 is plenty big enough, and the 6 is bigger than that.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2014)

Winot said:


> I can definitely see the attraction of a quick glance at the watch to see incoming texts/emails.  If it can handle maps/gps then it would be great for cycling directions too.  Finally there's the security issue - people will feel safer looking at a watch strapped to their arm than getting out their phone when they've come out of the tube etc.


I reckon the watches are a gimmick, and won't be able to do anything of worth. At least not until something drastic happens with battery technology, or smart-watch owners decide to have power supplies surgically implanted,


----------



## Winot (Sep 10, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I reckon the watches are a gimmick, and won't be able to do anything of worth. At least not until something drastic happens with battery technology, or smart-watch owners decide to have power supplies surgically implanted,



Do we know what likely battery life is yet? (sorry haven't read whole thread)


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2014)

Winot said:


> Do we know what likely battery life is yet? (sorry haven't read whole thread)


I think I read somewhere that it's somewhere less than a day. But knowing how these figures never seem to translate to actual, real life figures, It wouldn't surprise me if it was dead in 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## Winot (Sep 10, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I think I read somewhere that it's somewhere less than a day. But knowing how these figures never seem to translate to actual, real life figures, It wouldn't surprise me if it was dead in 5 or 6 hours.



Yeah it obviously needs to last a whole day to really work.  I don't mind plugging my phone in at my desk to charge it for the evening but it would be a hassle to take off the watch to charge it.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I reckon the watches are a gimmick, and won't be able to do anything of worth. At least not until something drastic happens with battery technology, or smart-watch owners decide to have power supplies surgically implanted,


Why do you think the handset form factor is so wonderful for all uses? It has plenty of its own limitations.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Winot said:


> Yeah it obviously needs to last a whole day to really work.  I don't mind plugging my phone in at my desk to charge it for the evening but it would be a hassle to take off the watch to charge it.


I was hoping that Apple may have cracked the power issue, but it looks like their watch is going to be every bit as crappy as the rest of them when it comes to battery life.

That said, I don't doubt new power-light screens and super duper batteries are around the corner.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, one buzz for left, two for right etc so you don't even have to look it it. That could be quite handy.


You could write an app to do this on phones.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You could write an app to do this on phones.


You could, but phones are in pockets or bags, so a vibration alert may not be noticed. The direct skin contact on your wrist would make this work really well.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, one buzz for left, two for right etc so you don't even have to look it it. That could be quite handy.


There's already a pair of shoes for that.







http://www.wirefresh.com/brit-artis...abled-shoes-to-guide-you-to-your-destination/


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I think I read somewhere that it's somewhere less than a day. But knowing how these figures never seem to translate to actual, real life figures, It wouldn't surprise me if it was dead in 5 or 6 hours.


They seemed to gloss over the battery life on the bits I saw. The only mention seemed to be about charging it during the night which suggest a charge would only last a day.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> They seemed to gloss over the battery life on the bits I saw. The only mention seemed to be about charging it during the night which suggest a charge would only last a day.


And that will be with "average" use. I guess they're hoping to improve on it before it eventually launches, but its clear Apple has got nothing special up its sleeve.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> And that will be with "average" use. I guess they're hoping to improve on it before it eventually launches, but its clear Apple has got nothing special up its sleeve.


They were never going to. The battery tech simply hasn't been invented yet.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Why do you think the handset form factor is so wonderful for all uses? It has plenty of its own limitations.


I didn't say that... that's a Bunglism  
I think we've reached a happy medium (with phones) between unit size and battery life, and I don't think that's going to change until we see a drastic change in battery technology, lower power consumption screens and wireless communication.


----------



## Winot (Sep 10, 2014)

Thoughtful piece here:  

http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-watch-improvement-2014-9


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> I don't get the idea. And many people don't wear watches anymore do they? The phone does that job. I don't see the point of Google glass either. I will wait and see how/if it takes off. I won't point and laugh this time, have learnt my lesson.



Good point. I don't wear a watch unless I am jogging, I just look at my phone (a pocket watch) and if I want to look something up or get some info I look on my tablet thingy. I don't need to be constantly plugged in.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

Winot said:


> Thoughtful piece here:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-watch-improvement-2014-9


Yeah, can't say I disagree with any of that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> You don't find it a bit odd that you've got your pull your phone our of your pocket every time you want to change track, read a text message, get a direction etc?



No. It's hardly an imposition.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No. It's hardly an imposition.


I didn't say it was an imposition, but do you think that's the only and easiest way there should be of getting messages?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> I didn't say it was an imposition, but do you think that's the only and easiest way there should be of getting messages?


If they can sort the battery life and aesthetics out, then maybe a watch is a good idea for a messaging device. But as it stands they're two rather bloody big "ifs".


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If they can sort the battery life and aesthetics out, then maybe a watch is a good idea for a messaging device. But as it stands they're two rather bloody big "ifs".


The iWatch 6 will be great


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2014)

I've had a good long think about it, and any potential smart watch would have to be at approximately the same tech level as the computers on Star Trek for me to tolerate charging it on a daily basis. As in, total voice control and response with the screen used to display the time and any other information not easily given by voice. Then I might consider it. There is no way in hell I want to read my texts and emails off a watch.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If they can sort the battery life and aesthetics out, then maybe a watch is a good idea for a messaging device. But as it stands they're two rather bloody big "ifs".


You mean like the Timex Beepwear Pro, that was made 17 years ago and had a 2 month battery life?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> You mean like the Timex Beepwear Pro, that was made 17 years ago and had a 2 month battery life?



Errr, not quite


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Errr, not quite


It could receive messages and communicate with other devices, and it had a 2 month battery life... and that was over 15 years ago. We're not moving forward very fast


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Why the fuck would you want to share your heart beat with anyone?


Maybe if your ticker is dodgy you can share it with your first aider at work who can hustle along with the AED if it stops kind of thing? I see big applications for wearables and health care down the track. 

Like google and the diabetic contact lenses. 

It's very early but it had to start somewhere.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

Winot said:


> Thoughtful piece here:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-watch-improvement-2014-9


Pretty much nailed it. 


> Apple’s website is now full of language saying things like “to pay with Apple Watch, just double-click the button under the Digital Crown and hold your wrist up to the contactless reader,” or “Swipe up from the watch face for Glances that quickly show you information you care about, such as your current location, stocks, or your next meeting.” This isn’t easy: if you need to swipe with your opposite hand, what you’re doing is much more than a Glance.


World of fail.


----------



## Supine (Sep 10, 2014)

When i first got a mobile phone i was glad to stop wearing  watches. I honestly can't think of an app which needs a watch to make it work either. 

Guess i won't be buying an iWatch or whatever it's called


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> World of fail.


But it's a world of fail that will affect any smartwatch. Until they invent one that can read your mind it will always require some sort of interaction to tell it what you want to see. And unless you have the strangest wrist joint known to man, the hand your wear it on can't touch it 

Smartwatches really do seem like a good idea, but the real world practicalities just keep on getting in the way.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 10, 2014)

They seem more like a solution in search of a problem to me.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But it's a world of fail that will affect any smartwatch.


Not necessarily - it depends om what you want the watch to do. I'd swap my watch in an instant for something that functioned like a watch but also flashed up Google Now notifications and did basic sports tracking and has a battery that lasted a week. I don't give a fuck about monitoring my heartbeat or exchanging my pulse and crappy tacky emoticons and drawings with fellow watch wears, neither do I need an 18k gold version to show how well off I am.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> There's already a pair of shoes for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good point, no one wants to wear an item that makes you look like a twat. My mate designs handbags, she says if she had £1 for every person who tells her she should design bags with a led light inside and gps. But most women do not want tech and fashion combined. They have no interest. Maybe the iwatch is mostly for blokes.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> ...neither do I need an 18k gold version to show how well off I am.


What were they thinking. This seems such a departure from what I've always seen as the utilitarianism of tech and the inclusiveness of design.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> Good point, no one wants to wear an item that makes you look like a twat. My mate designs handbags, she says if she had £1 for every person who tells her she should design bags with a led light inside and gps. But most women do not want tech and fashion combined. They have no interest. Maybe the iwatch is mostly for blokes.


A mate of mine got backing on Dragon's Den for a handbag light


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> What were they thinking. This seems such a departure from what I've always seen as the utilitarianism of tech and the inclusiveness of design.


Rich people don't want the same phone as the plebs. You can get a gold iphone. Also Vertu.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> What were they thinking. This seems such a departure from what I've always seen as the utilitarianism of tech and the inclusiveness of design.


Desperation.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 10, 2014)

Here's a stupid question: how much bigger is the new 4.7" than the 4", apart from .7"? I'd like more room for browsing on my phone but if I go for a 6 will it make a noticeable difference?


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Here's a stupid question: how much bigger is the new 4.7" than the 4", apart from .7"? I'd like more room for browsing on my phone but if I go for a 6 will it make a noticeable difference?



It's noticeable enough that I stayed with a phone I hate for almost a whole extra year because I couldn't imagine going back to the 4" iPhone after using a 4.65" android.

But there is a reason these 5.5-ish inch phones exist, such a leap in size really makes a far more considerable difference for a range of tasks. I'm tempted, but probably just a little too large for my pocket.


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> What were they thinking. This seems such a departure from what I've always seen as the utilitarianism of tech and the inclusiveness of design.



It's one of the problems with wearable computing, going to attract all sorts of baggage that was previously reserved only for the very fringes of luxury IT equipment, and that we are more used to seeing in the worlds of fashion etc.

Plus I reckon Apple would have done this with some of their other product lines before now, if it were not for the well established price ranges of such devices. With watches, there are very well established mega-expensive varieties of traditional watch, so it was easy for me to predict months ago that they would do this sort of thing with their smart watch.


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2014)

The prices of most of their straps are going to suck too, if the price of iPad smart covers is anything to go by.


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> I'd swap my watch in an instant for something that functioned like a watch but also flashed up Google Now notifications and did basic sports tracking and has a battery that lasted a week.



I wonder if there is a point at which some functionality would be so useful to you that you'd be willing to try a different routine in terms of charging. Because although there could be some battery & energy use improvements, I wouldn't bet any notable sum of money that the battery life issue is going to be fixed in the next 5 years.


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2014)

As for the longer term usefulness of smart watches, one factor is how quickly smart home devices and other 'internet of things' stuff catches on.


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2014)

The problem with battery life is that we've all become accustomed to having to charge _one_ device nightly. I've got a Galaxy S5 for work as well as my own Nexus 5 and the only thing that makes the situation even remotely tolerable is that when you use an S5 for nothing but work calls and emails the battery lasts a few days. So I can charge it in the office, even though I'm not in the office every day. If I had to charge the both of them daily it would drive me nuts!


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 10, 2014)

I suspect I'd have to rummage for my specs before being able to read the watch screen.


----------



## salem (Sep 10, 2014)

Chz said:


> The problem with battery life is that we've all become accustomed to having to charge _one_ device nightly.


Although that's still a reasonably modern (post-smartphone) phenomenon so maybe works in their favour as we picked that up through necessity. Of course there has to be enough benefit for people to change rather then just stick them in a cupboard after the 3rd time they go to show it off only to be faced with a bracelet.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2014)

Fuck Apple all over again. I'm going to avenge the death of the iPod Classic by never buying any of their shit ever again, which I only did it in the first place because they killed off all the other competing products. So not really striking much of a blow there. But fuck Apple right in the i.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2014)

Also, it must be hard being mentally ill. These days, anyway.

Bluetooth took away the joys of talking out loud to nobody, Google Glass legitimised seeing things that aren't there, and now the Apple Watch is going to popularise barking orders into your own sleeve.

Not all bad news though. I'm still fairly confident it's going to be a while before the government really is watching you all the time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Desperation.


Yeah, being the richest company on the planet really must make you desperate to try anything to stay afloat.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

I wonder if the people who are pro smart watch are the people who are natural watch wearers...

In the pub tonight no one (out of 9 people) had any interest in wearing a smart watch, but at the same time none had a standard wrist watch.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I wonder if the people who are pro smart watch are the people who are natural watch wearers...
> 
> In the pub tonight no one (out of 9 people) had any interest in wearing a smart watch, but at the same time none had a standard wrist watch.


Good point... I stopped wearing a watch 20 years ago, because I hated it.

How about an iFob Watch?


----------



## salem (Sep 10, 2014)

To compound that problem, the people I know who *do* still wear a watch are either older luddite types or really into their watches and appreciate more the mechanical qualities of them.

Apple need to persuade the rest of us to put them back on our wrists. I know I'd mindlessly jump in the shower or something stupid if I had one.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

salem said:


> To compound that problem, the people I know who *do* still wear a watch are either older luddite types or really into their watches and appreciate more the mechanical qualities of them.
> 
> Apple need to persuade the rest of us to put them back on our wrists. I know I'd mindlessly jump in the shower or something stupid if I had one.


Exactly. I haven't worn one since I was 16.
Its going to take a lot to convince me to wear one. Especially if the batter doesn't last 5 years.


----------



## Winot (Sep 10, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I wonder if the people who are pro smart watch are the people who are natural watch wearers...
> 
> In the pub tonight no one (out of 9 people) had any interest in wearing a smart watch, but at the same time none had a standard wrist watch.



I am a (mechanical) watch fan and tbh this makes me less likely to buy an Apple watch.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 11, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> What were they thinking. This seems such a departure from what I've always seen as the utilitarianism of tech and the inclusiveness of design.


They were thinking exactly the opposite of this as shown by their recruitment of Angela Ahrendts last year.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 11, 2014)

elbows said:


> I wonder if there is a point at which some functionality would be so useful to you that you'd be willing to try a different routine in terms of charging. Because although there could be some battery & energy use improvements, I wouldn't bet any notable sum of money that the battery life issue is going to be fixed in the next 5 years.


It's a fucking nightmare if you travel. That and the huge restrictions on baggage. I felt like my luggage was 30% chargers when I flew Easyjet last week.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 11, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I wonder if the people who are pro smart watch are the people who are natural watch wearers...
> 
> In the pub tonight no one (out of 9 people) had any interest in wearing a smart watch, but at the same time none had a standard wrist watch.


Not I, i haven't worn a watch on a regular basis in years before i got this.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, being the richest company on the planet really must make you desperate to try anything to stay afloat.


I didn't say that, but if you're seeing amazing innovation here, feel free to articulate the details.

PS Financial success doesn't always equate to creativity or something being of any innate or lasting value or artistic worth. See: the pop charts.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

elbows said:


> The prices of most of their straps are going to suck too, if the price of iPad smart covers is anything to go by.


That's just another shitty thing Apple did for the iMugs. Proprietary watch straps really is taking the fucking piss.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

elbows said:


> I wonder if there is a point at which some functionality would be so useful to you that you'd be willing to try a different routine in terms of charging. Because although there could be some battery & energy use improvements, I wouldn't bet any notable sum of money that the battery life issue is going to be fixed in the next 5 years.


I'm not so sure. I could imagine a workable smartwatch with a 5 day battery life happening within the next half decade.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I wonder if the people who are pro smart watch are the people who are natural watch wearers...


Were people ever 'natural' smartphone carriers?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

editor said:


> That's just another shitty thing Apple did for the iMugs. Proprietary watch straps really is taking the fucking piss.


OMG official Apple product is expensive shocker! There is gonna be a huge number of companies making straps for this thing, just as there is with cases for phones and iPads.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 11, 2014)

salem said:


> To compound that problem, the people I know who *do* still wear a watch are either older luddite types or really into their watches and appreciate more the mechanical qualities of them.



None of those apply to me. A) my wife bought my watch as an engagement present so it has sentimental value b) I like the way it looks c) on days where I forget to where it I really miss it. It's useful being able to look at the time quickly, or subtly in meetings, etc. 

There's still very much a place for watches, regardless of phones bearing the time.


----------



## pesh (Sep 11, 2014)

editor said:


> That's just another shitty thing Apple did for the iMugs.




i think all this tech, Apple smart watches, Samsung smart watches, Google glass and the rest of it is firmly designed at separating gadgetmugs from their cash.
'ZOMIGOD, my life is so busy and data rich i need googlemaps in my eyeballs and my texts up my sleeve, shut up and take my money, fuck the battery life'


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 11, 2014)

pesh said:


> i think all this tech, Apple smart watches, Samsung smart watches, Google glass and the rest of it is firmly designed at separating gadgetmugs from their cash.
> 'ZOMIGOD, my life is so busy and data rich i need googlemaps in my eyeballs and my texts up my sleeve, shut up and take my money, fuck the battery life'


Hi, have you met my friend Capitalism and his partner Consumerism before? Lovely people...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 11, 2014)

pesh said:


> i think all this tech, Apple smart watches, Samsung smart watches, Google glass and the rest of it is firmly designed at separating gadgetmugs from their cash.
> 'ZOMIGOD, my life is so busy and data rich i need googlemaps in my eyeballs and my texts up my sleeve, shut up and take my money, fuck the battery life'



I've been seeing people arguing on another forum defending the iwatch with arguments such as;

_"Most people I know have a smartphone. They get texts and emails and calls and each time, they have to pull their phone out.

But a smartwatch links to your phone so you don't have to. You can answer your phone, from your watch. You can read and respond to texts and emails, from your watch"_

Jesus Christ, is it that much effort to yank your phone out of your pocket?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuck writing a text on that screen.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Fuck writing a text on that screen.


But you can exchange heartbeats and shitty scrawls.
*gush


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> I've been seeing people arguing on another forum defending the iwatch with arguments such as;
> 
> _"Most people I know have a smartphone. They get texts and emails and calls and each time, they have to pull their phone out.
> 
> ...


It's just a bit handier to look at your watch and when implemented correctly, people like time savers. It's the kind of little improvements that has driven the technology you use every day.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

How much better would it have looked if they'd taken the design cues from the Moto360?

 

http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/11/6134981/apple-watch-round-concept-photo-essay


----------



## pesh (Sep 11, 2014)

maybe i'm just really good at getting my phone out of my pocket, but i think in a lot of cases the watch is going to make it harder, at least you can get your phone out and use it one handed. if you have a sleeve in the way you need to be using both hands, thats 50% more effort right there, and where am i supposed to put my pint while i'm doing this?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

That looks a lot better, but the round face would reduce it's usability for certain apps (e.g. maps)


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2014)

Even aside from the physical design, what the fuck were they thinking with the software?







Square watch / round watchface...in their promotional material? Fail. By all means allow round watchfaces in the app store but don't accentuate your hideous design by mismatching the shapes in your adverts 

And _this _is their UI? 






Looks absolute shit. Like something knocked up by a schoolkid doing their first programming assignment on VB6.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

pesh said:


> maybe i'm just really good at getting my phone out of my pocket, but i think in a lot of cases the watch is going to make it harder, at least you can get your phone out and use it one handed. if you have a sleeve in the way you need to be using both hands, thats 50% more effort right there, and where am i supposed to put my pint while i'm doing this?


Unless it's summer of course when you probably won't have a long shirt on.


----------



## pesh (Sep 11, 2014)

well i'm sold.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Even aside from the physical design, what the fuck were they thinking with the software?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, round watch/square face looks ridiculous.

But judging the UI from a couple of pics is daft. I'll be amazed if using it isn't a fairly simple/slick affair, insofar as the constraints imposed by the tiny form factor allow.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep, round watch/square face looks ridiculous.
> 
> But judging the UI from a couple of pics is daft. I'll be amazed if using it isn't a fairly simple/slick affair, insofar as the constraints imposed by the tiny form factor allow.


That 'digital crown' doesn't look too slick too me. Fiddling around with watch crowns is rarely an easy affair because they're awkwardly placed. I always take my watch off to adjust it.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2014)

This is a great design for a smartwatch, and even has the "digital crown" that Apple used.

https://www.behance.net/gallery/Smartwatch-Concept/14929833

From February


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 11, 2014)

The new U2 album has appeared in my iTunes. I'll not be downloading it


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> This is a great design for a smartwatch, and even has the "digital crown" that Apple used.
> 
> https://www.behance.net/gallery/Smartwatch-Concept/14929833
> 
> From February


That's pretty good.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm quite tempted by this - http://www.cnet.com/products/garmin-vivosmart/
Not quite tempted enough to spend £150 on it when I have a perfectly good FitBit, but when it needs replacing...

It actually ticks all of the boxes, fitness tracker,skips tracks, see who's calling / texting, tell the time - I've watched the Apple key note thing now and tbh nothing beyond those features would get used in real life. If you want to look at a map, see some pictures etc... you'd get your phone out once the novelty had worn off. You just would.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> There's no escaping the fact that that's one ugly looking watch.



Yeah still not seeing the point of this but then I've never really *got* smart watches...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> the last iphone had a fingerprint thing, didn't it?
> and siri and google voice.
> and the year before that phones started having wireless charging, and NFC.



The era of the smartphone has essentially ended. Anyone expecting anything like the excitement of 2007 is fooling themselves...you're as likely to see a revolution in desktop computers at this point.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

Interesting comparison of interfaces. I have to say the Apple one looks the worse to my eyes, but I dare say some will disagree.










http://www.androidguys.com/2014/09/10/early-impressions-moto-360-vs-apple-watch/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/hodinkee-apple-watch-review

An interesting take on it from a "watch geek" point of view.


> I do think the Apple Watch will be a big problem for low-priced quartz watches, and even some entry-level mechanical watches. In years to come, it could pose a larger threat to higher end brands, too. The reason? Apple got more details right on their watch than the _vast_ majority of Swiss and Asian brands do with similarly priced watches, and those details add up to a really impressive piece of design. It offers _so_ much more functionality than other digitals it's almost embarrassing. But it's not perfect, by any means.





> Apple has paid excruciating attention to detail in the design and wearability of the Apple Watch. In many cases, its offerings make what is coming out of Switzerland (or Asia) look amateurish. But, let me remind you that I am looking at this object as just that, the physical form, not in the interface. If this was simply a digital watch, I could say it's a well designed, well-executed one. But it's not a watch, and that's where I think it missed the mark.





> *Market Leader In A Category No One Really Asked For*
> 
> The Apple Watch is absolutely the best smart watch on the planet. That much I'm sure of. But are we sure that wearable technology is something we really want? In the same way those who publicly wore blue-tooth headsets five years ago and those who wore Google Glass one year ago, will smart watches ever become a thing that people genuinely want?


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 11, 2014)

I can't help but think the watch would be getting much more criticism had it been released by Samsung - there's a certain amount of Apple blindness in play when it comes the reviews I've read.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I can't help but think the watch would be getting much more criticism had it been released by Samsung - there's a certain amount of Apple blindness in play when it comes the reviews I've read.


I dunno, most reviews I've read seem to be falling into the "beautifully built but don't quite see the point of it" camp.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/hodinkee-apple-watch-review
> 
> An interesting take on it from a "watch geek" point of view.


"The Apple Watch is absolutely the best smart watch on the planet. That much I'm sure of."

That's a pretty fucking amazing claim given that (a) the watch was only running demo software and (b) he makes no mention of trying out any other watch and ( c) battery life (or the lack of it) seems to be of no concern to Mr Gushing.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I can't help but think the watch would be getting much more criticism had it been released by Samsung - there's a certain amount of Apple blindness in play when it comes the reviews I've read.


This one really smells of the classic Apple strategy of inviting in reviewers they know will be highly favourable to their products.



> As Brian Lam put it, “Apple can already tell what a review is going to say from [a publication's] pre-coverage, and they’re not going to give you a review unit if you’re not going to play ball.” In other words, Apple feeds the writers who will do its bidding, and starves the ones who won’t follow its messaging



http://9to5mac.com/2014/08/29/part-7-product-reviews-briefings-reviewers-guides/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

editor said:


> "The Apple Watch is absolutely the best smart watch on the planet. That much I'm sure of."
> 
> That's a pretty fucking amazing claim given that (a) the watch was only running demo software and (b) he makes no mention of trying out any other watch and ( c) battery life (or the lack of it) seems to be of no concern to Mr Gushing.


Or it's an indication of how crap the current crop of smart watches are.

Have a read of the article, it comes across pretty fair. High quality hardware, not very good software/concept...


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Or it's an indication of crap the current crop of smart watches are.
> 
> Have a read of the article, it comes across pretty fair. High quality hardware, not very good software/concept...


Has he tried any other smartwatches? He makes no mention of any of them in his gushing review of the (unfinished) demo of the Apple Watch and there's no reviews of any other smartwatch on that site.

Fair review, LOL.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

Gushing review? Try actually reading it. If describing something as having "missed the mark" and "the leader in a category nobody asked for" is gushing then Apple really are fucked


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

To reiterate - that site reviews watches that cost more than most cars. In those terms he says it is beautifully made and has stunning attention to detail and is the best available (or soon to available if you want to nitpick) etc. etc.

But it's the "smart" bit that fails. As every other smart watch does at the moment. The basic concept is flawed with current tech.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Gushing review? Try actually reading it. If describing something as having "missed the mark" and "the leader in a category nobody asked for" is gushing then Apple really are fucked


You don't think this remark - coming from soneone who has apparently never even seen another snartwatch let alone reviewed one - may be a little on the gushing side: "The Apple Watch is absolutely the best smart watch on the planet. That much I'm sure of."

Apple aren't stupid, and if you read that article I linked to you'll find out why he was one of the very few allowed to froth about what many people agree is a very underwhelming looking device.

Edit to add: http://online.wsj.com/articles/what-do-the-worlds-top-watchmakers-think-of-apple-watch-1410449406


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

editor said:


> You don't think this remark - coming from soneone who has apparently never even seen another snartwatch let alone reviewed one - may be a little on the gushing side: "The Apple Watch is absolutely the best smart watch on the planet. That much I'm sure of."
> 
> Apple aren't stupid, and if you read that article I linked to you'll find out why he was one of the very few allowed to froth about what most people agree is a very underwhelming looking device.


The current Android watches are crap. This Apple offering looks like crap, albeit a beautiful piece of engineering at the same time. So, yeah, by default I think it will be the best out there when it launches. 

But that's kinda like winning a "best tasting turd" competition.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The current Android watches are crap.


I didn't realise that (a) you'd managed to try out a fully working version of the Apple Watch and ( b) you'd already tried all of the current crop of Android phones.

Oh no wait. You haven't. You're just being an 'it's Apple therefore it must be better' bore.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I didn't realise that (a) you'd managed to try out a fully working version of the Apple Watch and ( b) you'd already tried all of the current crop of Android phones.
> 
> Oh no wait. You haven't. You're just being an 'it's Apple therefore it must be better' bore.


Oh come on, the current crop of smart watches are rubbish. The battery life and UI issues combine to make devices that even hardened gadget lovers find hard to love.

The Apple one will be better purely because it will be better made. It will have a "slickness" to it. That's just what they do.

But the rest of it - the functionality, the practical use and so on, currently looks as flawed as the others.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh come on, the current crop of smart watches are rubbish. The battery life and UI issues combine to make devices that even hardened gadget lovers find hard to love.


As far as I can make out Apple's battery life is exactly the same.


beesonthewhatnow said:


> But the rest of it - the functionality, the practical use and so on, currently looks as flawed as the others.


Yes I agree. They'll all half baked. Personally I prefer the look of the Moto 360 and the Android UI, but that's just an opinion based on as what little info I've seen - and that opinion has as much worth as the frothing fanboy's nonsense who's yet to actually see a _fully working _Apple watch or - apparently - any Android ones.


----------



## elbows (Sep 12, 2014)

The important point that many previews/reviews won't dwell on is that since these smart watches are not stand-alone, the notion of which one is best is strongly tied to what smartphone OS a person is using.

Given a lack of breakout stars in terms of battery life, it seems quite fair that those interested in smart watches are going to reserve their best hope for the watch that integrates best with their phone of choice. So Apple users allowed to be excited about this watch even though the software is only at preview stage, in just the same way that you were excited about the potential for google now on your wrist.

And yes, this of course builds on Androids existing advantage of oodles more choice. Apple will have to make sure they don't slip seriously behind android devices and that if they do, interest in smart watches remains somewhat niche, otherwise they'll start to lose some iPhone users to android in the same way they did by being 1-2 years late with larger screen iPhones.


----------



## Winot (Sep 12, 2014)

elbows said:


> The important point that many previews/reviews won't dwell on is that since these smart watches are not stand-alone, the notion of which one is best is strongly tied to what smartphone OS a person is using.



Yes - spot on.  I doubt I will bother with a smart watch (and certainly not this one), but if I do it'll have to be Apple because I've got an iPhone.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 12, 2014)

It's all too sectarian for my liking, the watch will come into its own when it's a standalone device - there was a degree of freedom when the iPad/Pod didn't need to synch to a mother machine.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2014)

Winot said:


> Yes - spot on.  I doubt I will bother with a smart watch (and certainly not this one), but if I do it'll have to be Apple because I've got an iPhone.


Nope, you can get Android Samsung watches which don't require a phone.


----------



## Winot (Sep 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Nope, you can get Android Samsung watches which don't require a phone.



But I'd only get one if it could interact with the phone.  I'm assuming the Samsung watch wouldn't show iPhone text messages.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 12, 2014)

Winot said:


> But I'd only get one if it could interact with the phone.  I'm assuming the Samsung watch wouldn't show iPhone text messages.


Even if you could get multi OS watches, and MS said that they were looking at those, then you can be certain Apple won't support them...


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2014)

Apple aren't interested in much interactivity with other OSs. That's why they keep their 'wonderful' maps and other features to themselves, whereas you can , for example, view Google Maps on any platform and Google Now works on iOS.


----------



## Winot (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, so as I said in post 301 then.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2014)

Apple wouldn't need to support them. There is (or could be) An App For That™


----------



## elbows (Sep 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Apple wouldn't need to support them. There is (or could be) An App For That™



Apple also have control over what apps are approved though. Not that they would necessarily use that to block competition, but they might. Rather the main reason why consumers might tend towards the fully integrated official offering is if it gives a much better experience overall, and if the 3rd party apps that use Apple WatchKit turn out to be numerous and decent. Speaking of which, hows the android wear app situation so far? Early days so I won't judge it harshly, but would be nice to know what the early offerings are like.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

editor said:


> That's just another shitty thing Apple did for the iMugs. Proprietary watch straps really is taking the fucking piss.



I'm just reading a moto 360 review and apparently their watch straps are proprietary too, and you need to take it to a jewellers to change it to another moto 360 compatible one.

http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/12/moto-360-review/

Oh dear, the moto 360 also has a black slice at the bottom of the screen, rather spoiling the 'its round!' joy upon closer inspection. They covered this up in early photos because its not so noticable when used with a black watch face, but change colour and it stands out like a sore thumb...


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> I'm just reading a moto 360 review and apparently their watch straps are proprietary too, and you need to take it to a jewellers to change it to another moto 360 compatible one.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/12/moto-360-review/
> 
> Oh dear, the moto 360 also has a black slice at the bottom of the screen, rather spoiling the 'its round!' joy upon closer inspection. They covered this up in early photos because its not so noticable when used with a black watch face, but change colour and it stands out like a sore thumb...


It still looks much nicer than Apple's effort to my eyes, not that I'll be buying it.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 14, 2014)

iP6 & iP6+ memory gradient 16GB, 64GB and 128GB

16 is useless  - and what no 32GB - a really tacky way of getting people to pay for memory they may not need.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes their storage profiteering continues to suck. I've had to go for the 16B myself though due to a lack of funds. I should just about get away with 16GB due to having my music in the cloud, not playing games on the phone, using a NAS at home and perhaps taking advantage of the new iCloud drive stuff at some point.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 14, 2014)

I must admit it looks really good and so are the specs, if only they'd waterproofed it and added a military grade laser then my smartphone evolution would be complete and I could drop out of the consumerist bandwagon for smartphones at least.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

It's certainly the first iPhone since the original 3G/3GS that I've actually really liked the physical design of. I like curves in certain places, so the design of the 4 & 5 didn't really float my boat.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> Yes their storage profiteering continues to suck. I've had to go for the 16B myself though due to a lack of funds. I should just about get away with 16GB due to having my music in the cloud, not playing games on the phone, using a NAS at home and perhaps taking advantage of the new iCloud drive stuff at some point.


If only they included a microSD slot


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2014)

editor said:


> If only they included a microSD slot



Why would they do that when they can make a fortune charging so much extra for a bit of memory.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 14, 2014)

I still prefer the iP4 design - it reminds me of the express building on fleet street.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

editor said:


> If only they included a microSD slot



Luckily for me I'm not really into using such memory cards, and my present phone (Galaxy Nexus) doesn't have a slot either, nor do any of my tablets, so it won't feel like a loss to me.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> Luckily for me I'm not really into using such memory cards, and my present phone (Galaxy Nexus) doesn't have a slot either, nor do any of my tablets, so it won't feel like a loss to me.


Then enjoy those rip off storage prices!


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

I minimised it as best I could by going for the 16GB, thanks. I'll certainly enjoy getting android out of my life, worth every bloody penny to me.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> I minimised it as best I could by going for the 16GB, thanks. I'll certainly enjoy getting android out of my life, worth every bloody penny to me.


Jolly good. Enjoy spending your money and signing along to your free U2 album!


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

I so admire the way you stick to the high ground and never let your feelings towards Apple turn you into a dreary parody of yourself.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> I so admire the way you stick to the high ground and never let your feelings towards Apple turn you into a dreary parody of yourself.


I think Apple have already nailed parody


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 14, 2014)

Prototype iP6 stylus spotted...


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 14, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Prototype iP6 stylus spotted...


If Apple sold them, people would be queuing up for them.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I think Apple have already nailed parody



I don't think stills do the true horror of that moment justice.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> I don't think stills do the true horror of that moment justice.


Oh my Lord. I've never seen the animated version and it's a hundred times more barf-worthy than I could ever imagine. What a bunch of cunts!


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

Consider yourself lucky, it was actually at least ten thousand times more barf-worthy when joined by the hideously awkward scripted dialogue that led up to that moment.

I had to cleanse myself by watching old Beavis & Butthead clips taking the piss out of U2, and it was nice to see articles popping up all over the net telling people how to get rid of the U2 malware from their iTunes library.

Personally my hatred of their music and of Bono is further compounded by the fact that when I was at uni, the guy in the next room used to come back from a shitty nightclub all pissed up and play U2 at full blast.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2014)

Found a new way to cleanse myself, the two peaks of mount Kilimanjaro!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually watched the watch presentation.... it still made me want one, even though I'd never wear it, and it makes people look like a smug apple twat.

I bet they'll sell millions.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I actually watched the watch presentation.... it still made me want one, even though I'd never wear it, and it makes people look like a smug apple twat.
> 
> I bet they'll sell millions.


They'll sell loads because there's no shortage of people with spare cash ready to queue up and buy just about anything produced by Apple, but I really can't see an expensive  watch that can't even last a day becoming hugely mainstream.

The problem will get worse when devs start writing brilliant apps for the watch, all of which suck its already minimal battery life further.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 15, 2014)

editor said:


> They'll sell loads because there's no shortage of people with spare cash ready to queue up and buy just about anything produced by Apple, but I really can't see an expensive  watch that can't even last a day becoming hugely mainstream.
> 
> The problem will get worse when devs start writing brilliant apps for the watch, all of which suck its already minimal battery life further.


 
What was the battery life advertised as? I didn't see that bit.

I'd only really want the ipod control function tbh.


----------



## elbows (Sep 15, 2014)

sim667 said:


> What was the battery life advertised as? I didn't see that bit.
> 
> I'd only really want the ipod control function tbh.



They deliberately avoided giving a lifetime in hours. This may be in part because its not finished yet, but is also because the battery life is surely nothing special.

But they did give away the fact it isn't going to last multiple days, as when they spoke about the charger they made reference to charging it at night, with the strong implication that they mean every night.


----------



## elbows (Sep 15, 2014)

editor said:


> The problem will get worse when devs start writing brilliant apps for the watch, all of which suck its already minimal battery life further.



I'm still waiting (and expect to be waiting a while) for dev kit info, so can't really say how much power dev will have the ability to suck from the device itself. 

Apple will surely make sure dev can't make the battery life utterly silly (e.g. down to just a few hours) but even if the apps use minimal power themselves, any app that actually makes users play with the smart watch for prolonged periods is going to make the battery limitations even more apparent. This is a point that some reviews of other smart watches have made, that there is no point trying to squeeze many more hours out of the battery by reducing usage habits, as that totally defeats the point of having a smart watch in the first place.

When it comes to using great apps loads people may also need to consider what this will do to the number of hours they can squeeze out of their phone, since a lot of the 'heavy lifting' of smart watch apps is actually done on the phone. However if the smart watch makes people turn on their mobile phone displays far less frequently, they could gain some battery life.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 15, 2014)

U2 Removal Tool


> As of tonight, iTunes users can delete the tracks more easily by clicking on this link, which takes them to a dedicated removal page for Songs of Innocence:
> Guardian


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish they would hurry up and release iOS 8 already. It's supposed to be available 'today'

3rd party keyboards can't come soon enough.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm waiting a week or so before risking downloading. I believe my current iP4 is no-longer compatible  although my iPad might still be


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2014)

Sounds like they've utterly botched the launch of HealthKit, one of the headline features in iOS8.

http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/17/healthkit-apps-delay/


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## xenon (Sep 17, 2014)

Wait, people actually watch these things from beginning to end? Something about a watch *yawn* and faster bigger Iphones.

I really like my Iphone but would never watch one of these things. I'm a sad git who watches reviews for guitar amps I'm not gonna buy on Youtube but at least they're only a couple of minutes long and I don't already own an old version of them.


----------



## xenon (Sep 17, 2014)

On the use case for smart watches. I can appreciate aniche market for the health monitoring, bio data, what I'm going to call personal telemetry, if that's not too wanky. But how many people outside of fitness fenatics or those with health conditions that might have been badgered into wearing such devices, really want to know all that stuff and instantly. And share it with apps. I ask not so much from the privacy angle, that ship has sailed somewhat. But it just seems rather boring data to me. Maybe that's enough of a market.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

xenon said:


> On the use case for smart watches. I can appreciate aniche market for the health monitoring, bio data, what I'm going to call personal telemetry, if that's not too wanky. But how many people outside of fitness fenatics or those with health conditions that might have been badgered into wearing such devices, really want to know all that stuff and instantly. And share it with apps. I ask not so much from the privacy angle, that ship has sailed somewhat. But it just seems rather boring data to me. Maybe that's enough of a market.


I use the built in pedometer on my S4 every day. It's well handy. But that's all I use.


----------



## xenon (Sep 17, 2014)

editor said:


> I use the built in pedometer on my S4 every day. It's well handy. But that's all I use.



If your phone had the capability, would you use heart rate monitoring and alike? I spose like many, I'm just not sure what problems smart watches are supposed to solve. Perhaps people wouldn't have predicted the variety of functions smart phones can perform but they were a logical progression and realisation of the video phones seen in 60 / 70's scifi. 

Even Michael Knight would probably just talk to Kit through a phone with Blue Tooth now.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

xenon said:


> If your phone had the capability, would you use heart rate monitoring and alike?


Nope. if I wanted that all that shit, I'd get a dedicated sports band. Cheaper, lighter, smaller, more rugged and with a much better battery life.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 17, 2014)

I have just downloaded ios 8 onto a 5S.  Pray for me.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 18, 2014)

xenon said:


> On the use case for smart watches. I can appreciate aniche market for the health monitoring, bio data, what I'm going to call personal telemetry, if that's not too wanky. But how many people outside of fitness fenatics or those with health conditions that might have been badgered into wearing such devices, really want to know all that stuff and instantly. And share it with apps. I ask not so much from the privacy angle, that ship has sailed somewhat. But it just seems rather boring data to me. Maybe that's enough of a market.




This basically. 
I wear a FitBit and I do actually use the data to adjust how much I'm eating and keep an eye on my weight (it tends to get a bit out if hand if I don't) 
It'd be nice if it also had a heart rate monitor, let me skip tracks on Spotify, see who's calling and read texts - but that would never be it's main function. 

I can see smartwatches getting cheaper eventually being something that gets bundled in for free with a phone before they properly take off.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I have just downloaded ios 8 onto a 5S.  Pray for me.


It's nice. Like the new messaging interface and the audio messages are a lot of fun. Health app looks interesting too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

Just put it into my iPad without any problems. Can't say it looks much different tbh, it really needs Yosemite to come out for the interesting bits to work.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 18, 2014)

Downloaded iOS8 this morning. Have already fucked off the iphone keyboard in favour of Swiftkey. Well overdue of course but now it's a million times better typing.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Downloaded iOS8 this morning. Have already fucked off the iphone keyboard in favour of Swiftkey. Well overdue of course but now it's a million times better typing.


Indeed. Welcome to some of the choice that Android users have been enjoying for years on end.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Indeed. Welcome to some of the choice that Android users have been enjoying for years on end.


Yep, so now we can have all the stuff that made iOS so good before as well as the bits where Android was ahead.

In other words, by definition, the best mobile OS currently available...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

Phone downloading now, it better not fuck up, I need it in about an hour


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 18, 2014)

Guy at work told me it needs 5GB space on the phone to install so make sure you have that or you'll be doing it all again.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Guy at work told me it needs 5GB space on the phone to install so make sure you have that or you'll be doing it all again.


Yeah, I just moved 6 and a half gigs worth of photos off


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep, so now we can have all the stuff that made iOS so good before as well as the bits where Android was ahead.
> 
> In other words, by definition, the best mobile OS currently available...


That's a particularly strange fanboy twist on things, but on par with your current output. 

Oh I forgot to mention, there's multiple excellent alternative keyboards also available on Android too. Maybe you'll get them at the next epoch-altering iPhone upgrade.

PS Have you managed to persuade yourself that you absolutely have to have that bigger screen that you definitely didn't want yet?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

editor said:


> PS Have you managed to persuade yourself that you absolutely have to have that bigger screen that you definitely didn't want yet?


Nope, having read all the reviews I still don't want it. The 6 plus is just ridiculous and even the standard 6 is too big IMO. Only two things would make me move from my 5s:

1 - the mobile payments thing coming to the UK and taking off

or

2 - if I get given one for free


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 1 - the mobile payments thing coming to the UK and taking off


It's already taking off and you don't have to be tied into a closed system with a hugely expensive phone to use it: EE's Tap on Cash Goes Live on All TfL Services for Android


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm still irked by the unresponsiveness of repositioning the cursor. On my last phone (Galaxy Nexus) it seemed much more accurate getting the cursor to exactly where your finger was pointing (eg. to edit a typo), but on iOS it's so unresponsive I've ended up deleting entire words to get back to the bit I was trying to edit.

I really can't understand why they can't fix this to the same accuracy as Android have it.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm still irked by the unresponsiveness of repositioning the cursor. On my last phone (Galaxy Nexus) it seemed much more accurate getting the cursor to exactly where your finger was pointing (eg. to edit a typo), but on iOS it's so unresponsive I've ended up deleting entire words to get back to the bit I was trying to edit.
> 
> I really can't understand why they can't fix this to the same accuracy as Android have it.



It'll be a fix in iOS 9, and all the fanboys will rave about it and call it a new feature


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm still irked by the unresponsiveness of repositioning the cursor. On my last phone (Galaxy Nexus) it seemed much more accurate getting the cursor to exactly where your finger was pointing (eg. to edit a typo), but on iOS it's so unresponsive I've ended up deleting entire words to get back to the bit I was trying to edit.
> 
> I really can't understand why they can't fix this to the same accuracy as Android have it.


Hold your finger on the text, a magnifying glass appears, then just move to where you need to be


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 18, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hold your finger on the text, a magnifying glass appears, then just move to where you need to be



ohhh THATS how you do it. 

TBH thats well faffing about and un-obvious compared to just tapping your finger where you want.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> ohhh THATS how you do it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, iOS 8 has arrived on my phone and... well, it's the same as before really


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 18, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, iOS 8 has arrived on my phone and... well, it's the same as before really



Will you be installing a 3rd party keyboard? That's pretty much the only reason I upgraded.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Will you be installing a 3rd party keyboard? That's pretty much the only reason I upgraded.


Can't say I;ve ever felt the need but I might have a play. I've tried swipe on an Android handset and utterly hated it.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can't say I;ve ever felt the need but I might have a play. I've tried swipe on an Android handset and utterly hated it.


Good job there's loads of alternatives, including the fantastic SwiftKey that makes Apple's default keyboard look like a clunky old keyboard!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Good job there's loads of alternatives, including the fantastic SwiftKey that makes Apple's default keyboard look like a clunky old keyboard!


Is that the one that magically predicts stuff? I tried and hated that as well 

Mind you I didn't even like ye olde T9 predictive text either, I just think I like to type what I want in full


----------



## elbows (Sep 18, 2014)

I've only tried swiftly briefly on the iPad and didn't spot an immediate huge benefit, no doubt in part because apple have added predictive buttons to the default keyboard too, I think.

Apart from certain music stuff like midi over bluetooth, the main stuff I'm looking forward too with iOS 8 is seeing how the notification bar-based widgets compare to the widgets on android. I'll have to give it some time to see what developers come up with first really.

I wonder if I will get into the little audio messages in the messages app thing, I've long wondered how semi-walkie-talkie stuff would be once it was baked into a device OS and so widely available. May be a useless gimmick thats just as tedious as voicemails, but it might not so I'll give it a fair shot.

It's possible my iPhone 6 will turn up tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to using the camera.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 18, 2014)

The audio messages are quite good in WhatsApp - I assume they will be similar? 

That said it's a function that virtually everyone has and nobody uses though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2014)

It's a bit underwhelming so far tbh, because all the really good stuff (calls/txt from my mac, handoff, the new photos, iCloud drive etc) requires Yosemite. Once that's out it will be much better.


----------



## elbows (Sep 19, 2014)

Android should be out of my life within the next 2 hours. Still can't wait to try the camera, not that there is much worth photographing round here.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is that the one that magically predicts stuff? I tried and hated that as well
> 
> Mind you I didn't even like ye olde T9 predictive text either, I just think I like to type what I want in full



It does, but it's very smart and slick about it. It also learns very quickly. The first thing I install on a new device. Using most of others makes me realise how badly it's normally done.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)

Apple and U2 just keep on giving. 


> U2 frontman Bono claims the band is working with Apple on a "new interactive format for music" that will make paying for music "irresistible".
> 
> Read more: U2 and Apple working on "new music format"


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)

Fans queue outside Apple's London stores for new iPhone 6


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 19, 2014)

*muffled laugh*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...le-Apple-fan-drops-new-device-on-live-TV.html


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 19, 2014)

Minus torygraph ads


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 19, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Minus torygraph ads


Thanks, I only did a swift search for the vid, didn't really pay attention to the source! Sorry.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 19, 2014)

xenon said:


> I spose like many, I'm just not sure what problems smart watches are supposed to solve


You're thinking about it from a user point of view, Apple are thinking from a share price point of view


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 19, 2014)

There isn't a word to describe those pricks.  

Actually, I think there are probably quite a few but none strong enough to solely apply to Apple fanboys who queue like that to buy a phone... Wankers!


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 19, 2014)

A clever bit of manipulation going on as I believe this is the first time pre-orders can be collected in person.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)

The Telegraph asks why today's "grotesque consumer circus" is almost entirely dominated by men. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/the-...s-it-only-men-who-queued-for-an-iPhone-6.html


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)

Lots of self applauding from the Apple Borg and their followers in the usual consider frenzy.


----------



## pesh (Sep 19, 2014)

editor said:


> The Telegraph asks why today's "grotesque consumer circus" is almost entirely dominated by men.


are they pissed off they can't use it as an excuse to shoehorn in a pic of Liz Hurley?


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2014)

Presently in heaven as I managed to get bluetooth midi working between an iPhone and iPad. Latency is nice and low, so I can use an iPhone or iPad as a wireless midi controller for another iPad thats running synth software and is plugged into reasonable speakers on the other side of the room.

As for the iPhone 6, lets just say that waiting nearly 3 years between smartphone purchases has made this feel like quite a lovely leap.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's the dark, depressing truth to some of the people in those fun-packed iPhone lines.



http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/20/6641673/iphone-lines-apple-stores-casey-neistat-chinese-mafia



> The strangest moment in the video comes at 4:16, when the Apple Store opens for sale. There's no yelling and no fanfare — just a group of people quietly trudging into the store as Apple employees clap in the background. Then, these same people proceed to walk across the street and accept a cash trade for the device they just waited 12 hours for.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's the dark, depressing truth to some of the people in those fun-packed iPhone lines.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/20/6641673/iphone-lines-apple-stores-casey-neistat-chinese-mafia



I have no sympathy for them.... sad wankers!


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I have no sympathy for them.... sad wankers!


Did you watch the clip? It shows desperate people being exploited, not squealing fanboys.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Did you watch the clip? It shows desperate people being exploited, not squealing fanboys.


I watched the first couple of minutes, and it looked like people queuing to buy a phone.

If it's exploitation we're talking about, I doubt any of the phone manufacturers are any better than Apple.

Edit: No, I just watched it again and it looks like wankers queuing to buy a phone. I don't see any exploitation.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not at all surprised that people are getting paid to queue. It's not criminal though I presume? You can't criticise apple for anything here.


----------



## pesh (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/19/joan-rivers-apple-iphone-6-instagram


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2014)

souljacker said:


> I'm not at all surprised that people are getting paid to queue. It's not criminal though I presume? You can't criticise apple for anything here.


Apple have created this launch day hype bullshit and they can make it stop overnight.


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2014)

According to something I read the other week, there is an additional timing issue in the US that makes the launch of Apple Pay there make sense.

We've talked before about how old the standard credit card tech is in the USA. Well apparently this year (or perhaps next, I've lost the article I read), they've finally reached the point where liabilities for fraudulent credit card purchases are being shifting onto the retailer if they stick with the old, less secure tech. So a lot of new kit will be going in, and Apple hope to snatch a fair chunk of that upgrading of infrastructure for their own payment initiative.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2014)

Over 10 million sold over the opening weekend, a new record. That's loads!

http://mashable.com/2014/09/22/iphone-sales-opening-weekend-sales/


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Over 10 million sold over the opening weekend, a new record. That's loads!
> 
> http://mashable.com/2014/09/22/iphone-sales-opening-weekend-sales/


Amazing, fantastic, incredible, more money for Apple etc etc.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 24, 2014)

*iPhone 6 Plus bending: Apple fans report new smartphones bending in pockets *

*




*

In what’s already being dubbed ‘bend gate’, owners of Apple’s new iPhone 6 Plus are reporting that their new smartphones are being bent out of shape – just from being carried in their pockets.


Apple has yet to respond to the issue, but numerous pictures of unintentionally curved iPhones have been circulating on Twitter, with one intrepid YouTube user (Unbox Therapy) even sacrificing his handset to prove that, yes, the iPhone 6 Plus does indeed bend.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 24, 2014)

Free iGirder-girdles™ for all


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

You're putting it in your pocket wrong.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd kill one within days. TBF this is why all my phones get a very tough case as their first purchase.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Oops! 
Apple yanks iOS 8 update after crippling iPhone 6 and 6 Plus


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 25, 2014)

Not going very well for them, is it.


----------



## gabi (Sep 25, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> *iPhone 6 Plus bending: Apple fans report new smartphones bending in pockets *
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Jesus that guy looks more punchable than even the morons who queued up to buy that fucking phone


----------



## T & P (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyone else experiencing Safari problems after installing iOS 8? We're having to use Chrome to browse the net as Safari just fails to load the page.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 28, 2014)

This looks ridiculously easy to bend...



Apple's stock value has plummeted by $23 Billion since the launch of the iPhone 6


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 28, 2014)

They should develop a proper bendy phone... ..one you can roll up and blow maltesers through..


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2014)

Macworld don't think Apple Pay is going to be a hit in Europe: ]
http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/apple/why-europe-will-likely-say-meh-to-apple-pay-3574067/


----------



## elbows (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah that broadly ties in to my vague waffle the other day about how Apple Pay in the US is timed to take advantage of the retail system there going through a phase of investment this year that is driven by new retailer responsibilities regarding fraud.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 29, 2014)

Will Apple Pay work with Oyster/VISA contactless machines? If it will, they will probably get some takeup, but if not, I can't see it being popular.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2014)

After all the hype and yeah the usual fandroid blather 10 million iPhones sold is hard to argue with...


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 11, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> After all the hype and yeah the usual fandroid blather 10 million iPhones sold is hard to argue with...


The Sun 'newspaper' sells a couple of million copies a day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> The Sun 'newspaper' sells a couple of million copies a day.



Apple's and oranges fella. That's a newspaper not a phone.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 11, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apple's and oranges fella. That's a newspaper not a phone.


Still shows that 'some' people will buy any old shit.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2014)

Biggest selling artists of 2013;

ONE DIRECTION
EMELI SANDE
MICHAEL BUBLE
ROBBIE WILLIAMS
OLLY MURS

I think that dispenses with the, "it's selling well, therefore it must be good" argument.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Biggest selling artists of 2013;
> 
> ONE DIRECTION
> EMELI SANDE
> ...



There was a fella I know used to use that same argument to justify his reasoning that 'The Sun' was a great paper  ... It sells millions... it must be great... millions of people can't be wrong...  

Millions of people watch the X-Factor (and Jeremy Kyle), too. Doesn't make it right.


----------



## gabi (Oct 11, 2014)

Tbf, there's some top quality journos on the sun. I used to do layouts for that shitbag of a paper, and other more 'respected' broadsheets. Great journos and subs on all but the guys at the sun were very very good. 

Anyway, bit of a sidetrack.

The reason people buy apple is because it's better. No other reason. I have ended up with an android phone and that's only for economic reasons. I was broke at the time and it was a third of the price of an iPhone. I now know why. Android is shit in comparison to iOS.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 11, 2014)

gabi said:


> Tbf, there's some top quality journos on the sun. I used to do layouts for that shitbag of a paper, and other more 'respected' broadsheets. Great journos and subs on all but the guys at the sun were very very good.
> 
> Anyway, bit of a sidetrack.
> 
> The reason people buy apple is because it's better. No other reason. I have ended up with an android phone and that's only for economic reasons. I was broke at the time and it was a third of the price of an iPhone. I now know why. Android is shit in comparison to iOS.


Apologies but that's absolute bullshit.
Compare a phone at a similar price, rather than a piece of shit you had to settle for.

I hate the way people compare shite Android phones to the best iPhone. If you're going to compare them, compare like for like... if there is such thing.


----------



## gabi (Oct 11, 2014)

Fuck off. Of course you're gonna get a better product from Apple. But you're gonna pay a premium.

I used to go and buy ready meals from Iceland when I was broke. If I had money I'd cross the road to Marks and Sparks and buy some nice fresh meat and veg.

Apples operating system is better. Anyone who says otherwise is either thick or hasn't actually compared the two.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 11, 2014)

gabi said:


> Fuck off. Of course you're gonna get a better product from Apple. But you're gonna pay a premium.
> 
> I used to go and buy ready meals from Iceland when I was broke. If I had money I'd cross the road to Marks and Sparks and buy some nice fresh meat and veg.
> 
> Apples operating system is better. Anyone who says otherwise is either thick or hasn't actually compared the two.



I've owned both and used both extensively... and Andriod is better.

My guess is the shiny apple logo is the limit of your research.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 11, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I've owned both and used both extensively... and Andriod is better.
> 
> My guess is the shiny apple logo is the limit of your research.



I owned both too and preferred my Samsung to my iphone in every way. So I wiped my iphone and gave it to my sister... she was not overly impressed with it and viewed it as a non gift


----------



## Mojofilter (Oct 11, 2014)

gabi said:


> Fuck off. Of course you're gonna get a better product from Apple. But you're gonna pay a premium.
> 
> I used to go and buy ready meals from Iceland when I was broke. If I had money I'd cross the road to Marks and Sparks and buy some nice fresh meat and veg.
> 
> Apples operating system is better. Anyone who says otherwise is either thick or hasn't actually compared the two.




I'm sorry, but that's utter bobbins. 
Firstly I'm typing this on a Galaxy Tab S 8.4. It was the same price as an iPad Mini so I have paid a premium for a top device and didn't choose it based on price. 

I've extensively used both systems and I prefer Android. Admittedly there's not much between them and iOS marginally has the better apps. 
I find Android easier to use, having a standardised menu button saves a lot of faffing around looking for options. 
I find widgets a very useful addition. 
The quick settings in the notification area are much more comprehensive and customisable than Apples equivalent (or at least they were in iOS7), which means that by battery lasts longer on days when it may be a concern because I can quickly switch things on and off as and when I want them. 

The lack of expandable memory is an utter piss take given how much extra they charge for extra storage. No so much an issue on a phone, but on a tablet you want to load up with movies and take on a 2 week holiday it is. 
It's nothing to do with being better or premium, it's just cynical money grabbing. 

I expect better from a 'premium' device than for the home button to become sticky & stop working on both of the iPhones I've owned. Maybe the Apple store was right on both occasions when they wouldn't replace it because I'd got sweat on it from running, but it's not a problem I've had with any of my 3 Android phones. 
If they are right, then maybe they should stop marketing it as a device you can use to track fitness activities?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2014)

gabi said:


> The reason people buy apple is because it's better. No other reason.


Total rubbish.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2014)

gabi said:


> Fuck off. Of course you're gonna get a better product from Apple. But you're gonna pay a premium.
> 
> I used to go and buy ready meals from Iceland when I was broke. If I had money I'd cross the road to Marks and Sparks and buy some nice fresh meat and veg.
> 
> Apples operating system is better. Anyone who says otherwise is either thick or hasn't actually compared the two.


So how come other high end phones constantly appear above the iPhone in independent tests? Are all the reviewers "thick"?


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2014)

And so another Apple event begins. Hard for the rumour mill to come up with any exciting developments for tablets these days so we are mostly stuck with dull incremental upgrades to the existing iPads, and the strage rumours about a larger 'pro' iPad that refuse to die.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple Watch SDK (WatchKit) available for developers next month, so I'll finally get a better idea how the software side of it works.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

elbows said:


> And so another Apple event begins. Hard for the rumour mill to come up with any exciting developments for tablets these days so we are mostly stuck with dull incremental upgrades to the existing iPads, and the strage rumours about a larger 'pro' iPad that refuse to die.


Can anyone get excited about an iPad launch any more?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Can anyone get excited about an iPad launch any more?


No one could even be arsed to start a thread; that's how boring these things have become.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Can anyone get excited about an iPad launch any more?



Yeah tablets are pretty generic these days.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> No one could even be arsed to start a thread; that's how boring these things have become.


Except for the rabid fanboys at the event though. I bet they'll be going _WILD_ at the news of each and every barely noticeable incremental update.  I can remember the hysteria at an Apple event when an increase in RAM was announced.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Can anyone get excited about an iPad launch any more?



I can a little bit due to being a developer and always wanting greater performance. But no, nowhere near as excited as I was for the first few.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> I can remember the hysteria at an Apple event when an increase in RAM was announced.



That could happen again if the 2GB in iPad airs rumour turns out to be true.

Again as a developer I feel no shame for being happy about these kind of spec bumps, but am unlikely to whoop about it or ever attend an Apple event in the flesh.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

elbows said:


> That could happen again if the 2GB in iPad airs rumour turns out to be true.
> 
> Again as a developer I feel no shame for being happy about these kind of spec bumps, but am unlikely to whoop about it or ever attend an Apple event in the flesh.


I'm pleased when, for example, my face compact camera has an update with a wider aperture. 

But the whooping and high-fiving? *shudder. Not for me.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Except for the rabid fanboys at the event though. I bet they'll be going _WILD_ at the news of each and every barely noticeable incremental update.  I can remember the hysteria at an Apple event when an increase in RAM was announced.


They're the true _believers_, though 

It was funny seeing the fuss about 64bit on the latest iPhone processor, but I've noticed Apple fans have calmed down a lot lately. I think most of them feel a bit 'meh' about it now there's not much to differentiate between the two platforms.

Lots are tied into the ecosystem through purchases so wouldn't even consider a switch anyway, so will buy the latest phone even if it doesn't offer much. Other are experimenting a bit with Android and whatever. But I think most people just aren't bothered about phones anymore. Meh. Gimme fast and shiny and let me get on with it.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2014)

editor said:


> But the whooping and high-fiving? *shudder. Not for me.



The quite small audience at the current event would really wind you up, far too much excitement.

As for those on stage, a lot more comedy than usual, even from Tim Cook.

So far its mostly been a recap of stuff already announced, but they are now demonstrating handoff which is potentially innovative, at least in terms of how easy they've made it and how well positioned they are to take advantage of a good chunk of their user base owning multiple apple devices of different sorts.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 16, 2014)

Jesus, this is boring.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


>



Maybe Apple sold 10 millions iPhones because everyone keeps bending them to get YouTube views


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2014)

Ooh pixelmator for ipad, that makes me happy.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Maybe Apple sold 10 millions iPhones because everyone keeps bending them to get YouTube views


I don't understand why people do this. OK, it's a shit phone that bends when you look at it wrong but it's already been done to death. Doing it over and over again doesn't make it more bendy.
Maybe they do it to piss off the fanbois... In which case, carry on


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2014)

Any sign of 8.1 yet?


----------



## elbows (Oct 20, 2014)

6pm at the very earliest I would think.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2014)

Just done both my iPad and phone, no problems whatsoever.

Handoff is _fantastic_. This is exactly what computers should be like IMO - seamless between your devices, you just grab whatever is the most suitable at the time. The Microsoft approach of trying to cram the same UI onto everything is utterly wrong. 

Oh and calls and txts from my mac is great, again, totally seamless and "just works".


----------



## sim667 (Oct 22, 2014)

Im having a occasioanl problem with freezes and dissappearing keyboards.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2015)

So it appears that the Apple watch is going to be as shit as the rest of them when it comes to battery life.


> Apple initially wanted the Apple Watch battery to provide roughly one full day of usage, mixing a comparatively small amount of active use with a larger amount of passive use. As of 2014, Apple wanted the Watch to provide roughly 2.5 to 4 hours of active application use versus 19 hours of combined active/passive use, 3 days of pure standby time, or 4 days if left in a sleeping mode. Sources, however, say that Apple will only likely achieve approximately 2-3 days in either the standby or low-power modes…
> 
> Apple has also been stress-testing the Apple Watch’s battery life with pre-bundled and third-party applications. Our sources say that Apple is targeting 2.5 hours of “heavy” application use, such as processor-intensive gameplay, or 3.5 hours of standard app use. Interestingly, Apple expects to see better battery life when using the Watch’s fitness tracking software, which is targeted for nearly 4 hours of straight exercise tracking on a single charge.
> 
> http://9to5mac.com/2015/01/22/apple...-battery-life-revealed-a5-caliber-cpu-inside/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2015)

Yep. The battery tech just isn't up to the task yet.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep. The battery tech just isn't up to the task yet.


It's way short of the mark and I think Apple's estimates are going to prove optimistic because they'll be a landslide of unbelievably cool (but battery draining) apps coming out for this watch.


----------



## salem (Jan 23, 2015)

Presumably the battery life is so poor due to the tiny space available for a battery. Wouldn't this mean that the battery can be charged much quicker then a mobile phone battery for example. If it could be charged in a few minutes that wouldn't be such a problem.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2015)

salem said:


> Presumably the battery life is so poor due to the tiny space available for a battery. Wouldn't this mean that the battery can be charged much quicker then a mobile phone battery for example. If it could be charged in a few minutes that wouldn't be such a problem.


It's a pretty major problem if you're nowhere near a power source.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2015)

editor said:


> It's way short of the mark and I think Apple's estimates are going to prove optimistic because they'll be a landslide of unbelievably cool (but battery draining) apps coming out for this watch.



We'll have to wait and see, but the architecture appears to push most of the heavy processing onto the paired iPhone rather than the watch itself. So will also have to look at what it does to the phone battery life too.

I'm not excited about developing for the watch at this point, but maybe thats because I have no good app ideas.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2015)

salem said:


> Presumably the battery life is so poor due to the tiny space available for a battery. Wouldn't this mean that the battery can be charged much quicker then a mobile phone battery for example. If it could be charged in a few minutes that wouldn't be such a problem.



Even if its significantly smaller, we still aren't talking about minutes to recharge.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't know anyone who spends 2.5 hours a day faffing about with their watch tbh...


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 11, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31832108?ocid=socialflow_twitter


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31832108?ocid=socialflow_twitter





> They boast longer battery life


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 11, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I don't know anyone who spends 2.5 hours a day faffing about with their watch tbh...



People used to spend a lot less time playing with their phones before we had smartphones. Hell I spend a lot more time on my phone then my first smartphones as they are so much more useable for real tasks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> People used to spend a lot less time playing with their phones before we had smartphones. Hell I spend a lot more time on my phone then my first smartphones as they are so much more useable for real tasks.



Yup and battery got better as that activity escalated. The battery life is a real red herring. The big issue is how restricted third party apps are from core functions of Apple Watch...


----------

